# Red oak wood for Slingshot?



## Kwionlgf (Apr 15, 2019)

Hello, I have a question, can red oak wood be used for Slingshots? I'm not talking about natural forks, but the red oak wood boards sold at your local Lowe's or Home Depot?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

As with any board, the grain is directional and therefore not as strong as a fork would be. If you do go that route, I would probably use it at full width, 3/4" and then strength test it in a vise. It's not worth losing an eye over.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't see why not as long as you have the grain going lengthwise. Another option might be to laminate two plies together, grains going opposed. Let us see the finished piece.


----------



## Kwionlgf (Apr 15, 2019)

These are the unfinished designs that are 3/4" thick from two different oak wood boards. I am going to laminate Baltic Birch plies on each side of the red oak sling and shape it.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Red Oak is good strong hardwood and takes a nice finish. As other have said, just make sure you know which way the grain goes and leave enough heft where the forks turn upward, that's the weakest point.

GP


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i like using the red oak board cuts but i used the one inch


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tex-Shooter owns one of my favorite slingshots of all time. He carved his classic fork from a chunk of Curly Birdseye Red Oak. To say it is stunning isn't enough. The grain on this thing is awesome! You'll have no problem using Red Oak for a slingshot. Now if you happen upon a piece of curly Red Oak,be sure and give me a ring! ( Hey, maybe Tex will chime in here with a picture of his frame.)


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

See if you can get him to post it, Flatband! I scored a really cool board at work and I have no idea what kind of wood it is.
Its old and heavy, and I'm pretty sure its not an imported wood, the grain is definitely curly.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

https://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/curly-red-oak-flip.10316/

I've been reading the homemade section of the forum from start to finish...


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

cpu_melt_down said:


> https://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/curly-red-oak-flip.10316/
> 
> I've been reading the homemade section of the forum from start to finish...


Wow, that's interesting! It's not what I have, but hopefully I can get my hands on some of it.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I'd say go for it! I've made a couple out of red oak with no problems. It's all about grain orientation. Of course I shoot with pretty light bands. If you're thinking of shooting something heavy, maybe take DSIL's advice and give it a stress test first.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

As others have said, as long as you're mindful of the grain you should be fine. Red oak can be a beautiful wood.


----------

